
No One Wants to Hire the Fired Wells Fargo Branch Staffers - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-one-wants-to-hire-the-fired-wells-fargo-branch-staffers-11568453400?mod=rsswn
======
rdtwo
Pretty sad how many lives wells Fargo can ruin. I wonder if there is a way for
these people to do them - probably not

------
Consumer-Gal
I just left that toxic insanity in March after many years with them. Tim Sloan
former CEO left a few days later. Literally a vipers nest. And my team wasn’t
even at branches!

